# Merrick dry dog food



## workingdog (Oct 19, 2006)

why is it that no one feeds this? TOTW or Merrick both good foods but wich would you feed and why?


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

workingdog said:


> why is it that no one feeds this? TOTW or Merrick both good foods but wich would you feed and why?


I prefer grainfree which is why I'd go with TOTW. Yes, Merrick has their grainfree but for the money, I'd still go with TOTW


----------



## Sloth (Jul 29, 2008)

We use Merrick. I heard it's ethoxyquin-free, so we rotate between Merrick and TOTW (which has ethoxyquin).


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I love Merrick food for my dogs! I have used it often, and actually have alot of the cans in my cupboard right now. However, I have been using Nature's Variety for the past 3 months and the dogs love it, too. They are doing great on NV, so I will stick with rotating within this brand for as long as they do well on it. If I ever change from NV brand, I will probably use Merrick and Fromm 4-Star.


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 21, 2009)

Sloth said:


> We use Merrick. I heard it's ethoxyquin-free, so we rotate between Merrick and TOTW (which has ethoxyquin).


Where did you read TOTW has ethoxyquin? 

From what I found printed on their website & othersites: They do not use ethoxyquin in their products but for their fish forumula they do not dispute that their fish suppliers might. 

I've posted this link before, its a great explantion: http://www.rateitall.com/i-982882-taste-of-the-wild.aspx

Personally I don't care what people feed their dogs, its just frustrating to me that people get stuck on one issue & quote what isn't printed by an official resource for information.


----------



## Jordan S (Nov 21, 2009)

It's a little grain heavy


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

It is pretty grainy for the price IMO you can get much better foods for better prices. I've also heard complaints about the canned Merrick formulas. Most picky dogs will eat Merrick though.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I actually feed both. 1/2 of TOTW and 1/2 of Merrick. Firms up Marge's poop like you wouldn't believe, for whatever reason.


----------

